# Black Magic v. Meguiars - Don't Cut Corners



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

I've never really been a fan of any of the Black Magic products. But I recently bought some wheel cleaner from Amazon because it was $3.74 for 23 oz. as an add on item and I purchase two bottles of it. I used it this past weekend and man, did it not do anything haha. Not here to promote Meguiar products but sometimes it really is worth the extra $3.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I like the Eagle One and Meguirs wheel cleaner. I bought a large gallon? jug of the Eagle One cleaner with its own sprayer. They always leak though so its best not to carry it in the car. 
I have about 5 types of wheel and tire cleaners at the moment and tried most everything on the market. 
The Dub brand wheel cleaner that changes color is useless.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

TBone I never tried Eagle One but I am going to check it out. Thanks


----------

